# Montar Antena en Transmisor FM!



## fede_demy (Jun 28, 2007)

Hola gente, espero que por favor me puedan ayudar, soy nuevo en el tema, y estado leyendo por varias paginas, pero creo que esta es la mas optima y mejor!.
A pesar de haber buscado por toda la internet, no encontre en ningun lado lo que estoy buscando, pero creo que ustedes me pueden ayudar!

Me gustaria que me indicaran, como montar un Antena, y a su vez como hacer una antena FM de largo alcance, algunos kilometros (3,4 o mas mejor), estaria de diez, bueno volviendo por favor si me pueden indicar o ayudar o enseñar a montar una Antena Fm casera, en un transmisor Fm, esos de 200 frecuencias, que los venden para los ipods, mp4 etc.  en algo asi:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-28398301-transmisor-fm-200-frecuencias-p-mp3-pda-mp4-ipod-dvd-cd-_JMç_

Bueno espero que me puedan a ayudar, e indicar como montar una antena en ese transmisor o alguno similar, ya que me gustaria aprender para ponerlo en practica.

Saludos
Atte. Fede


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 3, 2007)

mira te comento que yo estaba por abrir un nuevo tema para preguntar sobre eso yo entre algo en el internet sobre un tipo que utiliza este mismo dispositivo para crear una radio fm stereo.
El tipo lo que hizo fue destripar el pequeño transmisor y conectarle un aplificador.
la idea esta muy buena por que de esta forma te ahorras el trabajo de contruir un transmisor fm y con este podes elegir la frecunencia en la que queres que transmita.
te paso la pagina para que lo mires 
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/diseno_electronico/35198.html
espero que los que tengan un poco mas de idea se prendan en la idea y nos ayuden


----------



## fede_demy (Jul 9, 2007)

Si locoar! es verdad, vi las imagenes, parece bueno el proyecto, y por lo que dice el tipo funciona bastante bien, ya que lo tiene andando, como una Fm comunitaria!

pero no entiendo todos los circuitos que tiene, ahi o en que tipo de aparato, monto el transmisor ese...

Espero que la gente que sabe en este foro, nos pueda dar una manos, para ver que aparato es ese donde monto el transmisor que compro en mercadolibre!

AYUDA!!! HELP!!!

Espero respuestas, y adjunto una foto para que alguien conteste que es, o mas o menos donde se consigue o algo asi!

Saludos desde ya gracias

Fede
SAludos locoar07


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Busquen en paginas de radioaficionados antenas de VHF y recalculan los valores a la frecuencia de FM.
A eso que quieren hacer es ilegal.


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2007)

fede_demy dijo:
			
		

> Si locoar! es verdad, vi las imagenes, parece bueno el proyecto, y por lo que dice el tipo funciona bastante bien, ya que lo tiene andando, como una Fm comunitaria!
> 
> pero no entiendo todos los circuitos que tiene, ahi o en que tipo de aparato, monto el transmisor ese...
> 
> ...



Lo que se ve en esas fotos no es muy complicado de entender, simplemente agarró un transmisor de FM de esos de ML y le agregó un amplificador.

Sobre las antenas te estás metiendo en un tema áspero ya que hay muchos debates sobre el tema, pero te puedo decir que las buenas antenas de FM necesitan estar sintonizadas con la frecuencias que van a emitir, y sintonizarlas no es nada facil además se requiere de muchos instrumentos y mucha experiencia.

Las antenas que funcionan bien son las de polarización circular pero hasta ahora no e encontrado una página que explique como fabricarlas y como sontonizarlas.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola, en yoreparo, el tipo que usó el transmisor ese que venden por ml, solo usó el pll de ese transmisor. Explica que esto fue porque el que viene con el kit verónica no le resultó convincente. De cualquier manera... 0.002w puede ser el comienzo de algo lindo... solo hay que pensar en la palabra 'buffer'... Además, si si recuerdan el fm-10 y el fm-25 de ramsey tenian 10mw de potencia (digo tenían como si no fueran iconos muy presentes en la red... todavía se proponen mucho).


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola, yo hago de estos transmisores y utilizo los modulos, da muy buenos resultados, estabilidad, estereo y ruido minimo a pesar de que 1 de 3 transmisorcitos son buenos para meter un ruido molesto que genera el estereo, algunas veces se puede sacar y otras no, tambien hay otro ruidito menor producido por el pll y es como cuando le pegas a un resorte.. ese ruidito tambien se puede eliminar y se produce por aobremodulacion, aumentando el valor de la capacidad de un condensador que esta apegado a la unica bobina de alambre que se puede ver, tiene como unas 6 espiras y 3 a 4 mm de diametro. el valor que se le agrega al condensador es de 22 a 47 pf. Con eso queda impeque.
para sacar 1 watt, utilizo 3 etapas amplificadoras en este orden... transistores: 2n5222, 2n2219, 2n3866. uso una fuente switch de 12V / 1A, un compresor limitador de audio que anda bastante bien.... y lo meto dentro de una caja que hago con las tapas de los pc's viejos. para indicar el audio utilizo el circuito del LB1405. este es el resultado

http://www.economico.cl/images/RADIO.JPG

Chao, consultas....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 4, 2008)

Puede que este no sea el tema para preguntar, pero el título es apropiado. Resulta que conseguí dos juegos de antenas. Uno de 4 dipolos cerrados NHC y otro de 4 dipolos abiertos made in casa. De yapa ligué un viejo transmisor de fm de 30 vatios.

Hasta ahora solo he armado transmisores de potencia ridícula comparada con este. Quería probarlo al menos para saber si funciona. Se me ocurrió conectar solo uno de los dipolos abiertos a la salida del transmisor... pero tengo la seria duda sobre si con eso basta. Tengo miedo de dañar el transistor de salida... es un mrf238... y no es muy barato que digamos...

Bueno gente, agradezco toda ayuda posible.


----------



## radio98 (Dic 14, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Puede que este no sea el tema para preguntar, pero el título es apropiado. Resulta que conseguí dos juegos de antenas. Uno de 4 dipolos cerrados NHC y otro de 4 dipolos abiertos made in casa. De yapa ligué un viejo transmisor de fm de 30 vatios.
> 
> Hasta ahora solo he armado transmisores de potencia ridícula comparada con este. Quería probarlo al menos para saber si funciona. Se me ocurrió conectar solo uno de los dipolos abiertos a la salida del transmisor... pero tengo la seria duda sobre si con eso basta. Tengo miedo de dañar el transistor de salida... es un mrf238... y no es muy barato que digamos...
> 
> Bueno gente, agradezco toda ayuda posible.



hola dj gleen tenes el esquema y pcb del mrf238 ya que los que encontre no les tengo confianza


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola, este funciona muy bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-lineal-45w-88-108mhz-11079/


----------

